# Value Ritchey Ti Break-Away?



## dieselcruiserhead (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi all,
Unfortunately my father in law passed away last week and was an avid road biker which I know little about. Tom Ritchey build his first road and mountain bikes when he was 16 when Bill was living in the Bay Area and since then he's been an avid Ritchey fan including three break aways and another 1/2 dozen bikes. We have them almost all accounted for except for his new Ti breakaway in 54cm which we've decided to just sell. I've been shopping around and found values for new frames but not much used and am getting lots of varying info. It has the Campy Centaur groupo and the only thing pilfered off it was the wheelset but it still has a nice FSA carbon wheelset off one of his other two breakways, all of which is immaculate/brand. I've curious on value, we are in no hurry and would like to get fair market value. 

thanks,
Andre (usually on MTBR)


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

50% - 60% of retail would be a good starting point, but the market is what the market is. You'll have to list it to see what you can get.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Take the carbon wheelset off, sell them on their own and replace them with a standard alum/lower value wheelset. You'll get better value. Assuming you ahve the parts to mix and match, of course.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

I combed the internet for many months in the summer looking for a used breakaway before finally buying one. On ebay the frame/fork/case setups usually go for about 50% of retail, depending on condition. Complete bikes seem to fetch slightly less. I'm guessing you'd get around $2K for the complete bike since it is the Ti version. FSA wheels although expensive new just don't seem to fetch the same coin as Zipp or other high end carbon wheels. If you can hold off until spring or summer, you'll likely get a fair bit more.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I have been browsing for a Breakaway for awhile and watching Ebay (I need a 60cm though). I saw a Ritchey Ti Breakaway with Ultegra fetch $3000 a few months ago. A brand new frame alone goes for $2,900 @ Excelsports.com. I agree with kbiker3111. I'd list it on Ebay and I'd bet you'd get in the $2500-2800 range easily.


----------



## dieselcruiserhead (Aug 30, 2008)

thank you guys.. I may just part it out to get the most out of it. Joan has decided she wants to try to trade it for a Ti breakaway for herself if possible. I think more or less everything would stay the same but she'd need an extra small... See what happens...


----------

